# Mice Update (Pic Heavy)!!



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

This girl is the youngest the daughter of Ruby. Her name is Stormie








Another Picture








And another 









Here is mother Ruby, she is the tamest of the PEW








Again..









This is Nips, hopefully you can see why I called her that. 








What a cutie <3









This is Georgia, (Nice Butt!) Lol








Georgia once again. (Hiding like usual).









This sweet gal is by far my fav..Junebug








Look at the white spots behind her ears.  








Junebug <3








Love this pic. of her









The Boys (feeders) :shock: sorry









Barley my buck, he is massive could be a small rat jk








Bar-Bar lol









My little Moo








Not so shy anymore.. 








One more pic, please,no,pretty please, no!, please..  , ugh fineeee.. 









Okay so those are all my current mice, show me pictures of all yours!


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I believe Junebug is pregos..


----------



## Winnie (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh, my goodness! Is Junebug ever cute, with her little white spots. <33 I would love to see more pics of her and Moo.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

How do you tell the difference between all your PEWs? I'm afraid that if I breed mice that look the same i'd mix them all up!


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I look at their characteristics, I only have four PEW at the moment, Stormie is living with my sister now for a breeder mom. I have Ruby, Georgia, Nips ,and Barley. Ruby has a little bit of balding above her left eye (shes about 1 yr old). Nips has two holes in her ears, it looks like her ears are pierced . Georgia has a curious look to her whenever shes eating that's how I know its her. And Barley well he is just massive, he could possibly be a small rat, and of course he is male .


----------

